# Bala Sharks



## Jess (Jan 27, 2005)

I bought 2 bala sharks at the same time back in November. Both were the same size and in great health. One of them is growing at a great rate while the other is still as small as when I first got it. The smaller one is in good health (at least it looks like it), eats when I feed the fish, etc. Does anyone know why it isn't growing? The bigger one is much, much bigger...very noticeable. Thanks!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

How big is the fish tank? They can get stunted if they are in too small of a tank or one could have been stunted before you got it.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I have two balas. They are both the same length, but one is much stouter than the other, which is much sleeker, almost torpedo shaped. They are also both very active, and good eaters, so I assume the thin one is in good health. As near as I can figure, it seems to be the difference between male/female. Is this what you are experiencing, or is one just not growing, period?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I also have 2. First, they are quite the same, then. One turned out to be bigger than the other. Tho they have been getting along quite well.  Shouldn't a problem, I guess


----------



## Jess (Jan 27, 2005)

I have the fish in a 72g tank, but I guess if there are others that have experienced the same problem, I guess I don't have to worry. Both fish are healthy. Thanks for everyones reply, I was just worried.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't blame you. When I first noticed it with mine, the smaller one really looked like it was diseased, and I thought I was in for problems


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

One will almost always be bigger than the other.  They have a pecking order (albeit quite a small order!) and the dominant one will always get more food.  Its natural.


----------



## brandonschnupp (Jan 19, 2005)

anyone in the chicagoland area want 3 bala sharks?


----------

